# Tv Phillips 21Pt 9467C/77



## Alva (Mar 26, 2010)

Tengo un Tv Phillips Mod.21 PT 9467C/77 con problemas de deflecciòn vertical y el integrado es TDA 4865 AJ y esta reventado. Mis repuesteros dicen no conocerlo. ¿Alguien sabe donde lo puedo conseguir? Me recomendaron dirijirme a los foros.
Soy de Quequèn-Bs As- Argentina


----------



## arielfilth (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola!! Mira, ese tele es brasilero.. ahi venden los repuestos  Lo mejor y mas facil es que le armes una plaqueta con un reemplazo.. busca cual se adapta mas a ese integrado, fijate el TDA8178, T8177, NTE7170 y demas... Si no pedilo a Brasil http://blucolor.locaweb.com.br/pesquisa.php?tipo=classificacao&classificacao=F6&page=113  El integrado ese es un Booster asi que, puedes hacer algo con un reemplazo.. Suerte


----------



## Alva (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola, muchas gracias por la sugerencia, por ahora voy a intentar hacerle alguna reforma, luego te cuento .....


----------



## Alva (Jun 22, 2011)

Alva dijo:


> Hola, muchas gracias por la sugerencia, por ahora voy a intentar hacerle alguna reforma, luego te cuento .....



Hola a todos, despuès de renegar mucho y gastar bastante plata, logrè arreglar este "hermoso Tv" lo reemplazè por un TDA 9302 H con algunas reformas. igual muchas gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## JOAQUIN RICO (May 15, 2012)

El dueño dice que se le apagaba hasta que no ararnco mas, lo revisé y aparentemente fuente y tsh ok, cuando lo enciendo siento que el fly back hace un ruido, tic tic, es el BSC 29-3807F puede se que este bloqueando el horizontal?


----------



## electum (May 20, 2012)

a mi parecer es el flyback, en este philips slim siempre falla suerte


----------



## JOAQUIN RICO (May 24, 2012)

electum dijo:
			
		

> a mi parecer es el flyback, en este philips slim siempre falla suerte




Gracias Electrum,era el flyback,ahora arranco y funciona de 10.


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 3, 2015)

Buenas, tengo duda con fly back, original BSC 29-3807B no consigo con letra B, me dice que con letra H funciona igual y es distinto a letra F, si algún colega tiene dato si el H reemplaza al B, gracias


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 3, 2015)

Buenas, no entiendo lo que paso con mi pregunta, me cambiaron el titulo, yo pase Philips 21PT9467/77, es sin (C), solo tengo duda con letras de terminación de fly back, saludos


----------

